# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Kallisti Ferries

## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα που πήγα Πειραιά ήδα διαφήμιση τι το συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο ταχύπλοο θα πηγαίνει Ικαρία σε 4,5 ώρες και Σάμο σε 6 ώρες. 
Ξέρει κανείς να μας πεί περισσότερα ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

http://www.kallistiferries.gr

----------


## delta pi

> Σήμερα που πήγα Πειραιά ήδα διαφήμιση τι το συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο ταχύπλοο θα πηγαίνει Ικαρία σε 4,5 ώρες και Σάμο σε 6 ώρες. 
> Ξέρει κανείς να μας πεί περισσότερα ?


Βασικά το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι γράφει ανάλογη είδηση και στον "Ε" Ιουνίου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Η εταιρεία*

Η *Kallisti Ferries* είναι αποτέλεσμα της ευρύτερης συνεργασίας δύο Ναυτιλιακών Οικογενειών, των *Pascal Lota* και *Γεωργίου Σπανού*.
Σκοπός της συνεργασίας αυτής μέσω της *Kallisti Ferries*, είναι η αξιοποίηση της τρακονταπενταετούς εμπειρίας, της τεχνογνωσίας και της επιχειρησιακής ικανότητας των δύο ομίλων, της *Corsica Ferries - Sardinia Ferries* και της *Spanos Maritime & Trading Group*. 
Στόχος της *Kallisti Ferries* είναι η ενεργός και συνεχής παρουσία της στο χώρο της ακτοπλοΐας, σε γραμμές εντός της Ελλάδας και της ανατολικής Μεσογείου με αξιόπιστα και ασφαλή, συμβατικά και ταχύπλοα πλοία. 


*Το πλοίο* 

*ΤΥΠΟΣ:* AQUASTRADA / RODRIQUEZ CANTIERI NAVALI
ΧΑΛΥΒΑΣ - ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟ *ΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ:* 1996 ΙΤΑΛΙΑ *ΜΗΚΟΣ:*103μ*ΠΛΑΤΟΣ:* 14.5μ*ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ:* MTU 35000HP*ΠΡΟΩΣΗ:* 3 ΥΔΡΟΤΟΥΡΜΠΙΝΕΣ *ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ:* 535 ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ / 150 ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ*ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ:* 37 ΚΟΜΒΟΙ *ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ:* 4 ΕΝΕΡΓΗΤΙΚΑ ΦΤΕΡΑ + 3 ΠΡΥΜΝΑΙΑ INTERCEPTORS

*ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ*

*Εκπτώσεις*
Παιδιά έως 5 ετών 100%Παιδιά από 6 έως 10 ετών 50%Συνταξιούχοι ΝΑΤ* 50%Πολύτεκνοι* 50%¶τομα με ειδικές ανάγκες 50%Έλληνες Φοιτητές 25%Για τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις απαραίτητη είναι η προσκόμιση των δικαιολογητικών. Ο εκδότης οφείλει να φωτοτυπεί το ανάλογο δικαιολογητικό και να το αποστέλλει μαζί με το απόκομμα του εισιτηρίου. Κατά την επιβίβαση οι επιβάτες οφείλουν να επιδεικνύουν τα δικαιολογητικά των εκπτώσεων.
Οχήματα SMART έκπτωση 30%*πηγή :*
http://www.kallistiferries.gr

----------


## delta pi

Ταχύτητα δεν αναφέρει!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ταχύτητα δεν αναφέρει!


Λέει 37 κόμβοι

----------


## delta pi

> Λέει 37 κόμβοι


Ο συγνώμη  Νίκο δεν το πρόσεξα!

----------


## Paralia

Πράγματι η ταχύτητα που αναφέρεται στα χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου είναι 37 μίλια, αλλά βλέποντας τα δρομολόγια, είναι προφανές πως το έχουν υπολογίσει να πηγαίνει 31-33 μίλια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

γνωρίζουμε αν θα δρομολογηθει και άλλο πλοιο ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Με Ιταλική σημαία θα είναι το νέο πλοίο Corsica Express σύμφωνα με το σημερινό δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής.

----------


## parianos

θα περασει απο Παροναξια? ή θα πηγαινει κατευθειαν Ικαρια και Σαμο?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> θα περασει απο Παροναξια? ή θα πηγαινει κατευθειαν Ικαρια και Σαμο?


κάθε Τετάρτη θα πιάνει μόνο Πάρο Ικαρία Σάμο και επιστροφή την Πέμπτη Σάμο Ικαρία Πάρο Πειραιά   περισσότερα

----------


## Paralia

Με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση το πλοίο, εκτός απροόπτου, θα ξεκινήσει την Παρασκευή. Πλάνα ακόμα δεν έχουν ανοίξει.

----------


## Apostolos

Σύντομα 8α δούμε 2 νέα πλοία, συμβατικά αυτήν την φορά απο την Καλλίστη. Αυτά πιθανόν να είναι τα Sardinia Vera & Sardinia Regina. Το δεύτερο μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σύντομα 8α δούμε 2 νέα πλοία, συμβατικά αυτήν την φορά απο την Καλλίστη. Αυτά πιθανόν να είναι τα Sardinia Vera & Sardinia Regina. Το δεύτερο μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ!


Να υποθέσω στην ίδια γραμμή ?

----------


## Apostolos

Ακούγεται πως το Sardinia Regina θα πάει Χίο Μυτιλήνη!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι φαίνεται η εταιρεία ''ήρθε για να μείνει'', και το αποδεικνύει αυτό εμπράκτως. Εκτός από την μελλοντική δρομολόγηση του Σαρδηνία Βέρα, το CORSICA EXPRESS συνεχίζει τα δρομολόγια του, την στιγμή που τα περισσότερα ταχύπλοα από αρχές Σεπτέμβρη άρχισαν να παρουσιάζουν συμπτώματα .....κρυολογήματος. :Wink: 




> *29 Noεμβρίου, 2007*
> *ΔΕΛΤΙA ΤΥΠΟΥ*Η KALLISTI FERRIES, πιστή στις δεσμεύσεις της στο επιβατικό κοινό της Ικαρίας, των Φούρνων και της Σάμου, ανακοινώνει ότι το ταχύπλοο CORSICA EXPRESS 3 θα πραγματοποιήσει δρομολόγια και την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων, από τις 20 Δεκεμβρίου έως τις 6 Ιανουαρίου 2008. Είναι δε, η πρώτη φορά που ταχύπλοο εκτελεί δρομολόγια το χειμώνα, ενώ το CORSICA EXPRESS 3 θα μειώσει ακόμα περισσότερο το χρόνο ταξιδιού σε *4 ώρες για Ικαρία και 5 ώρες για Σάμο* στα δρομολόγια που θα επιστρέφει αυθημερόν στον Πειραιά!
> 
> *Εκ της Διευθύνσεως της Εταιρείας*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θυμάμαι και την NEL που κάποια χρονιά που δρομολόγησε τον ΑΙΟΛΟ για Πειραιά Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο.
Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσετε ποιά χρονιά ήταν και πιο πλοίο αντικατέστησε για την ετήσια του.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Τι ενοείς ετήσια του:?:

----------


## George

Καθόλου λάθος Νίκο δεν κάνεις. Είχε αντικαταστήσει το ΙΘΑΚΗ όσο αυτό ήταν Παροναξία στη θέσω των άλλων δύο BS και κατά τη διάρκεια της ετήσιας ακινησίας του από 28/11/2004 έως 9/1/2005 με καπετάνιο τον Γιάννη Σκλαβούνο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από ότι φαίνεται η εταιρεία ''ήρθε για να μείνει'', και το αποδεικνύει αυτό εμπράκτως. Εκτός από την μελλοντική δρομολόγηση του Σαρδηνία Βέρα, το CORSICA EXPRESS συνεχίζει τα δρομολόγια του, την στιγμή που τα περισσότερα ταχύπλοα από αρχές Σεπτέμβρη άρχισαν να παρουσιάζουν συμπτώματα .....κρυολογήματος.


Να λοιπόν που μόνο ένα μήνα μετά το πιο πάνω ποστ, τίποτα δεν φαίνεται να κινείται στην συμπαθεστάτη  :Smile:  *Kallisti Ferries*, που τόσους φανατικούς φίλους απέκτησε με την συνέπεια της.

Το *Corsica Express* παραμένει σβηστό και ...σφραγισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, το *Σαρδηνία Βέρα* εξακολουθεί να είναι κάτοικος νέου μόλου (ελπίζω όχι μόνιμος), και στο site της εταιρείας δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια ανακοίνωση για μελλοντικά δρομολόγια, ή έστω μια αναφορά στην απόκτηση και δρομολόγηση του Σαρδηνία Βέρα.

Η εταιρεία εξακολουθεί να εμφανίζεται στο site της ως πλοιοκτήτρια ενός πλοίου (του Corsica), ενώ στα δρομολόγια που δίνει, το ...ρολόι έχει σταματήσει στις 6 Ιανουαρίου.  :Confused:

----------


## Kalloni

Μεγαλη επιτυχια. Τωρα ειδικα που θα μεινει το Μυκονος αντε γεια.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Από ότι φαίνεται η εταιρεία ''ήρθε για να μείνει'', και το αποδεικνύει αυτό εμπράκτως. Εκτός από την μελλοντική δρομολόγηση του Σαρδηνία Βέρα, το CORSICA EXPRESS συνεχίζει τα δρομολόγια του, την στιγμή που τα περισσότερα ταχύπλοα από αρχές Σεπτέμβρη άρχισαν να παρουσιάζουν *συμπτώματα .....κρυολογήματος*.


Μου προκαλει απορια η προσεγγιση του θεματος διχως αντικειμενικοτητα.
Το γ ε γ ο ν ο ς οτι *ολα* τα ταχυπλοα το Χειμωνα ειναι παθητικα αμφισβητειται απο καποιον?,αν οχι δεν υπαρχει λογος να συζηταμε,αν ναι θα ακουγα με ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερον τι κινητρο εχει καποιος επιχειρηματικα να λειτουργει σε μια συγκεκριμενη γραμμη πλοιο/σκαφος το οποιο ειναι ζημιογονο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Μου προκαλει απορια η προσεγγιση του θεματος διχως αντικειμενικοτητα...


Καλέ μου φίλε *AegeanIslands* πρέπει να το παραδεχτείς και μόνος σου, ότι δεν είσαι και πολύ σαφής, όταν λες ότι προσεγγίζω το θέμα χωρίς αντικειμενικότητα. Θα αναγκαστώ λοιπόν να κάνω υποθέσεις.

Αν λοιπόν εννοείς ότι στο συγκεκριμμένο μήνυμα μου που παραθέτεις, κάνω ''αβάντα'' στο ταχύπλοο της Κallisti σε βάρος ταχυπλόων άλλων εταιρειών, θα έπρεπε εσύ ως αντικειμενικός να παραθέσεις και το παρακάτω (νεότερο, μόλις προ μίας εβδομάδας) μήνυμα μου : 




> Να λοιπόν που μόνο ένα μήνα μετά το πιο πάνω ποστ, τίποτα δεν φαίνεται να κινείται στην συμπαθεστάτη  *Kallisti Ferries*, που τόσους φανατικούς φίλους απέκτησε με την συνέπεια της.
> 
> Το *Corsica Express* παραμένει σβηστό και ...σφραγισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, το *Σαρδηνία Βέρα* εξακολουθεί να είναι κάτοικος νέου μόλου (ελπίζω όχι μόνιμος), και στο site της εταιρείας δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια ανακοίνωση για μελλοντικά δρομολόγια, ή έστω μια αναφορά στην απόκτηση και δρομολόγηση του Σαρδηνία Βέρα.
> 
> Η εταιρεία εξακολουθεί να εμφανίζεται στο site της ως πλοιοκτήτρια ενός πλοίου (του Corsica), ενώ στα δρομολόγια που δίνει, το ...ρολόι έχει σταματήσει στις 6 Ιανουαρίου.


Nομίζω λοιπόν ότι η πρώτη υπόθεση περί αντικειμενικότητας, απορρίπτεται πανηγυρικά. Ας πάμε στην δεύτερη.

Αν εννοείς ότι δεν είμαι αντικειμενικός, επειδή δεν αναφέρω ότι τα ταχύπλοα τον χειμώνα είναι παθητικά (γνωστό τοις πάσι !!!) και ταυτόχρονα να εκφράσω την συμπαράσταση μου στους δυστυχείς πλοιοκτήτας τους, θα σου απαντήσω ότι (δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς), δεν είχα καθόλου αυτό στο μυαλό μου όταν έστελνα το ποστ που παραθέτεις ως επιχείρημα, και ήθελα απλά να επισημάνω ότι το ταχύπλοο της Kallisti συνέχιζε να ταξιδεύει (φαντάζομαι με *παθητικό* όπως πολύ σωστά είπες και εσύ) την στιγμή που άλλα ταχύπλοα είχαν σταματήσει από τις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου. Μήπως το αμφισβητείς αυτό ??? Δεν νομίζω.:wink: 

Όσο για το ''τι κινητρο εχει καποιος επιχειρηματικα να λειτουργει σε μια συγκεκριμενη γραμμη πλοιο/σκαφος το οποιο ειναι ζημιογονο.'', μμμμμμ..... δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω. Μήπως να ρωτήσεις τους νησιώτες που εξακολουθούν πεισματικά να παραμένουν στα νησιά τους και τον ...χειμώνα, ή μήπως να ρωτήσεις την κυβέρνηση για το τι κίνητρα δίνει στις εταιρείες ???

Υ.Γ. Επειδή σε κάποιο προήγουμενο μήνυμα σου μου είχες αναφέρει κάτι περί Χατζηκυριάκειου, να σου απαντήσω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα παιδιά από το Πασαλιμάνι. :wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Και Μυτιλήνη η Καλλίστη???????Από Μαή :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Με Regina ή Vera????? Ηδού η ερώτηση!

----------


## MYTILENE

Για REGINA ή VERA δε ξέρω αλλά για ''καλοκαιρινή αρπαχτή'' όπως παλιά το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ, ίσως!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ βλέπω να παίζει γρήγορο για Χίο....

----------


## Leo

Κι αργό για Μυτιλήνη, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν τα πάς τα γρήγορα :Razz:

----------


## thalassolykos

υπομονη μεχρι το Μαρτιο!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ενημερωτικά, τέλη Φλεβάρη θα έρθουν για  έρευνα αγοράς τα  στελέχη της ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ στη Μυτιλήνη, λένε για αρχές Μάη να ξεκινήσουν τα δρομολόγια.Θα δείξει :Wink: .  Δεν το κόβω όμως ....

----------


## Νικόλας

Αν γίνει αυτό που λέτε πολύ κίνηση δεν έχει πέσει τελευταία στιν γραμμή????

----------


## thalassolykos

Για 2 Ταχυπλοα και 1 Συμβατικο ετοιμαζουν παντως Τωρα το που θα μπουν θα δειξει Υπομονη λιγακι

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Αντε να δουμε το ΒΕΡΑ ποτε θα ξεκινηση .........

----------


## Leo

Εδώ το ανανεωμένο site της εταιρείας *http://www.kallistiferries.gr/*
θα βρείτε όλεσ τισ πληροφορίες που χρειάζεστε.

----------


## naftopoulo

Το C.E.3 εάν θα προσεγγίζει το καρκινάγρι θα πηγαινοέρχονται οι λιμενικοί απο τον εύδηλο ή θα δημιουργηθεί λιμενικός σταθμός???! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ταμπέλα για το πιος θα είναι κεντρικός πράκτορας της kallisti ferries έχουν ανέβει, ο πράκτορας που θα είναι ο Πρίαμος εκείνος που ήταν στην Agoudimos Lines.


praktoreio kallisti.jpg

----------


## zamas

*Πολλά έχουν ακουστεί* *τους τελευταίους μήνες* για τα δρομολόγια της ΚallistiFerries στην περιοχή μου.

*Πάντος τους κάνει ζημιά το Nissos Mykonos* που έρχετε κανονικότατα από τότε που μπήκε στην γραμμή Σάμου - Ικαρίας.

----------


## sylver23

τελικα με το sardinia vera τι εγινε/θα γινει μαθαμε??

----------


## Leo

Ευγενική παραχώρηση από την φίλη Zoi F, ολόκληρος ο στόλος της Kallisti Ferries σήμερα στο Βαθύ της Σάμου. Καλά ταξίδια και καλές δουλειές.

kallisti_ferries.jpg

----------


## sylver23

αποριες
1ον καπου τον γεναρη αν θυμαμαι καλα στο in.gr ή στο capital ειχα διαβασει οτι ο σπανος θα φερει 5 συμβατικα στην ελλαδα σιγα σιγα.το ενα ηρθε (βερα).με τα αλλα τι γινεται??εχει ακουστει τπτ καινουργιο??

2ον  την γραμμη της ραφηνας -κυκλαδων -ικαριας με το κορσικα 3 που ειχε ζητησει στο τελευταιο ΣΑΣ θα την ξαναζητησει??

3ον ποτε γινεται το επομενο ΣΑΣ?

----------


## moutsokwstas

εχει ακουστει οτι για να δρομολογησει η kallisti πλοια της στη σαμο, εχει βαλει στην αρχη της, το χερακι του και ο γνωστος παρουσιαστης γιωργος αυτιας. εκανε ενεργειες προκειμενου να μπει πλοιο στη σαμο, την εποχη του πηγασου, για να ερθει κοσμος στη σαμο το καλοκαιρι και να βοηθηθει η σαμος γενικα και στον μεταφορικο τομεα μετεπειτα με το vera. αν οντως ειναι ετσι,  ειναι αξιος συγχαρητηριων για την ενεργεια του και μονο αυτη, ανεξαρτητα τι πλοια ηρθαν.

----------


## sylver23

εεε δεν το νομιζω οτι ειναι ο αυτιας απο πισω καθως ο πλοιοκτητης της καλλιστη ειναι ο σπανος ο οποιος καταγεται απο ικαρια.αρα....

----------


## manolis m.

> εχει ακουστει οτι για να δρομολογησει η kallisti πλοια της στη σαμο, εχει βαλει στην αρχη της, το χερακι του και ο γνωστος παρουσιαστης γιωργος αυτιας. εκανε ενεργειες προκειμενου να μπει πλοιο στη σαμο, την εποχη του πηγασου, για να ερθει κοσμος στη σαμο το καλοκαιρι και να βοηθηθει η σαμος γενικα και στον μεταφορικο τομεα μετεπειτα με το vera. αν οντως ειναι ετσι, ειναι αξιος συγχαρητηριων για την ενεργεια του και μονο αυτη, ανεξαρτητα τι πλοια ηρθαν.





> εεε δεν το νομιζω οτι ειναι ο αυτιας απο πισω καθως ο πλοιοκτητης της καλλιστη ειναι ο σπανος ο οποιος καταγεται απο ικαρια.αρα....


Kai ta dyo pou lete einai sxetika ! Mporei na eginan kai agones apo ton Kyrio Autia alla na sinepese xronika me tin periodo pou arxise na drastiriopoioitai i etairia pou diaxeirizetai o K.Spanos!

----------


## plori

Μου προξένησε μεγάλη έκπληξη η συμμετοχή της εταιρείας στο διαγωνισμό για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά και προσπαθώ να μαντέψω ποιό απο τα δυο πλοία της εταιρείας είναι κατάλληλο για τα νησια μας και πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλήξω κάπου.Θα ήθελα να πραγματικά μια απάντηση απο τους φίλους που γνωρίζουν κάτι περισσότερο και έχουν ακούσει κάτι .

----------


## sylver23

το κορσικα δεν το νομιζω διοτι εδεσε για χειμωνα.αρα ποιο μενει//??αλλα και παλι δεν νομιζω οτι θα αφησει την ικαρια χωρις πλοιο απο την στιγμη που ειναι η καλυτερη του τωρα που το μυκονος (μαλλον)θα πιανει και παρο ναξο.θα τα δουμε ολα στο ΣΑΣ την πεμπτη

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι....μήπως επειδή ο Μανούσης λόγω οφειλών στο ΝΑΤ δεν μπόρεσε να συμμετάσχει στο διαγωνισμό, έκανε καμιά σύμπραξη με την Kallisti; Μήπως δηλαδή κάπου παρακάτω δούμε τα πλοία της ΣΑΟΣ να ντύνονται στο κιτρινάκι;

----------


## esperos

> Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι....μήπως επειδή ο Μανούσης λόγω οφειλών στο ΝΑΤ δεν μπόρεσε να συμμετάσχει στο διαγωνισμό, έκανε καμιά σύμπραξη με την Kallisti; Μήπως δηλαδή κάπου παρακάτω δούμε τα πλοία της ΣΑΟΣ να ντύνονται στο κιτρινάκι;


Ωραία  θα  είναι :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

*Kallisti Ferries*: Σκληρή ανακοίνωση για παρεμπόδιση εκτέλεσης του δρομολογίου του SARDINIA VERA από συνδικαλιστές.


Η Kallisti Ferries εξέδωσε, απόψε το βράδυ, ανακοίνωση καταγγέλλοντας περίπου 20 άτομα ναυτεργατικού σωματείου τα οποία κατέλαβαν τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου SARDINIA VERA εμποδίζοντας την επιβίβαση επιβατών και τη φόρτωση οχημάτων
Η ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας αναφέρει: 
<-Η Kallisti Ferries, όπως έχει τονίσει επανειλημμένως στους ίδιους, πιστεύει ότι οι εργαζόμενοι της, σε στεριά και θάλασσα, πρέπει να είναι μέλη στους συνδικαλιστικούς τους φορείς και να μετέχουν στις διεργασίες τους. Η ίδια δε, ως εταιρία ήταν και είναι πάντα ανοιχτή σε οποιαδήποτε είδους πρωτοβουλία ή ενέργεια θα ενίσχυε μια εποικοδομητική συνεργασία και στάση όσον αφορά τις εξελίξεις στον κλάδο της Ακτοπλοΐας.

-Φαινόμενα όμως, μεμονωμένων «εκπροσώπων» συνδικαλιστικών φορέων που εκθέτουν και αδικούν το έργο της Π.Ν.Ο. και προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν σκόπιμα και κακοπροαίρετα επικίνδυνες καταστάσεις σε επιβάτες και πληρώματα με ψευδείς καταγγελίες, συκοφαντικές δυσφημήσεις και παρακώλυση συγκοινωνιών επειδή κάποιες εταιρείες δεν υπακούουν στις «υποδείξεις» τους, η Κallisti Ferries δεν πρόκειται να στηρίξει και να συμμετάσχει στο σύστημα εκβιασμών που επίμονα κάποιοι προσπαθούν να εφαρμόσουν με τρομοκρατία και τραμπουκισμούς >.

Στη συνέχεια καταγγέλλει «επίσημα το σωματείο Στέφενσων» και τα μέλη του «οι οποίοι για πολλοστή φορά εξαπέλυσαν άμεσες και ευθείες απειλές που αφορούν τον Πρόεδρο & Δ/ντα Σύμβουλο της εταιρίας κ. Γ. Σπανό, τους πλοιάρχους και τα πληρώματα τα οποία δεν δέχονται τις υποβολές τους και τα οποία λόγω ειδικότητας δεν ανήκουν στο εν λόγω σωματείο. Ως άμεσα θιγόμενοι έχουμε ξεκινήσει τις προβλεπόμενες από το νόμο διαδικασίες προάσπισης και θωράκισης των δικαιωμάτων μας με γνώμονα τη διάφανη λειτουργία και εξυπηρέτηση των δραστηριοτήτων της εταιρίας, η οποία έχει ήδη δώσει την πιο ολοκληρωμένη και αξιόπιστη λύση στη μεταφορική ανάγκη επιβατών και οχημάτων στο νομό Σάμου αναβαθμίζοντας με τα πλοία της, τη γραμμή Ικαρίας, Φούρνων και Σάμου από άγονη σε γόνιμη παραμένοντας δε, έτοιμη να δραστηριοποιηθεί και σε άλλες γραμμές στις οποίες υπάρχουν κενά. 

-Καταγγέλλουμε την επανειλημμένη προσπάθεια εκβιασμού, τρομοκρατίας του παραπάνω στον Πρόεδρο και Δ/ντα Σύμβουλο της Καλλίστη Φέρρις ΝΕ, κ. Γεώργιο Σπανό, στους Πλοιάρχους και τα πληρώματα της εταιρείας μας, την προσπάθεια παρακώλυσης δημοσίων συγκοινωνιών, συκοφαντικής δυσφήμησης και καλούμε όλες τις υπεύθυνες Αρχές να ανταποκριθούν όπως αρμόζει, στο να τηρηθούν οι νόμοι και να εξυπηρετηθεί το επιβατικό κοινό.

- Όμως δυστυχώς σήμερα το απόγευμα δημιουργήθηκε και διατηρείται μέχρι τώρα μια κατάφωρα παράνομη κατάσταση και συγκεκριμένα από τις 17:00 ώρα εγκαταστάθηκε παράνομα στο καταπέλτη του πλοίου SARDINIA VERA ολιγομελής ομάδα είκοσι ατόμων, η οποία εμποδίζει την επιβίβαση των επιβατών στο πλοίο, τη φόρτωση των οχημάτων και τον ανεφοδιασμό του με καύσιμα με συνέπεια τη παρεμπόδιση της εκτέλεσης του νόμιμα προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου με ώρα απόπλου τη 17:15 από το Πειραιά με προορισμό την Ικαρία – Φούρνους – Σάμο και τη βίαιη και παράνομη διακοπή της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης του Πειραιά με το ακριτικό νησιωτικό σύμπλεγμα τον Νομού Σάμου.

- Τέλος καλούμε τη πολιτεία και τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς να εφαρμόσουν τους νόμους ώστε να παύσει η ανωτέρω παράνομη κατάσταση, να αποκατασταθεί η ομαλή λειτουργία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά και να συνεχιστεί η ομαλή ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με τα ανωτέρω ακριτικά νησιά.

- Είναι αυτονόητο ότι η εταιρία επιφυλάσσεται όλων των δικαιωμάτων της από την μέχρι τώρα συνεχιζόμενη παράνομη κατάσταση. 

Εκ της Διευθύνσεως της Εταιρείας.>

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## parianos

*Kallisti Ferries: Καταγγέλλει <φιλικούς κύκλους> για έναν ακήρυχτο σε βάρος της <πόλεμο>
*30/10/2008 

Μία περίεργη υπόθεση που αφορά καταγγελία για την αξιοπλοϊα του πλοίου Sardinia Vera φέρνει στην επιφάνεια η ίδια πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία Kallisti Ferries.
Χθες το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο καθυστέρησε κατά μία ώρα να εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιό του διότι όπως επισημαίνει η εταιρεία «έγινε ψευδής καταγγελία που αφορούσε την αξιοπλοϊα του». 
Η εταιρεία στην ανακοίνωσή της άφησε υπονοούμενα για τα κέντρα από τα οποία προέρχονται οι καταγγελίες αυτές. 

«Τα προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια του πλοίου μας Sardinia Vera από και προς Πειραιά-Ικαρία-Φούρνους-Σάμο συνεχίζονται και θα συνεχίζονται κανονικά σε πείσμα μερικών εκπροσώπων «φιλικών κύκλων» του Πειραιά» επισημαίνεται στην ανακοίνωση: 
«Η εταιρεία επιφυλάσσεται και δρα σε σχέση με όλα τα νόμιμα δικαιώματα της έναντι όλων των υπευθύνων και εμπλεκομένων σχετικά με την σημερινή, παρελθούσες και μελλοντικές ψευδές καταγγελίες σχετικά με την Εταιρία μας και τα πλοία της.

Για τυπικούς λόγους ενημερώνουμε εδώ ότι όλα τα Πιστοποιητικά Αξιοπλοΐας του πλοίου μας είναι σε πλήρη ισχύ». 

πηγη: marinews.gr

----------


## speedrunner

> Μου προξένησε μεγάλη έκπληξη η συμμετοχή της εταιρείας στο διαγωνισμό για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά και προσπαθώ να μαντέψω ποιό απο τα δυο πλοία της εταιρείας είναι κατάλληλο για τα νησια μας και πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλήξω κάπου.Θα ήθελα να πραγματικά μια απάντηση απο τους φίλους που γνωρίζουν κάτι περισσότερο και έχουν ακούσει κάτι .


Αυτή την απορία την έχω και εγώ, και ακόμη και εχθές επίσημα χείλη είπαν ότι στα ενδοκυκλαδικα θα έρθει η kallisti. Είδωμεν.

----------


## τηνος εξπρες

οι ταμπελες στη ραφηνα ειναι ακομα κρεμασμενες κανενα νεο υπαρχει θα υπαρξει δρομολογιο με το κιτρινο απο ραφηνα

----------


## nkour

http://www.tvxs.gr/v11706

----------


## Naias II

Η εταιρεία στο site της είναι από τις λίγες (για να μην πω η μόνη) που στα χαρακτηριστικά του στόλου της αναφέρει και τα μηχανικά. Εδώ
Μου θύμισε Υπερ Ατου, σαν τις κάρτες που είχα ανεβάσει :lol:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Η εταιρεία στο site της είναι από τις λίγες (για να μην πω η μόνη) που στα χαρακτηριστικά του στόλου της αναφέρει και τα μηχανικά. Εδώ
> Μου θύμισε Υπερ Ατου, σαν τις κάρτες που είχα ανεβάσει :lol:


Eμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι τα ΙΧ ταξιδεύουν μόνο με 29 ευρώ για Σάμο, και για Ρόδο εμείς από Πειραιά θέλουμε 100 ευρώ και με ΒLUE STAR FERRIES και με ΑΝΕΚ LINES...

----------


## Naias II

Ναι αυτό όπως έχει αναφερθεί και *εδώ* συμβαίνει από το Πάσχα και συνεχίζεται μέχρι τώρα από ότι φαίνεται  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

Προσπαθουν να χτυπησουν τον ανταγωνισμο.
29 η Καλλιστη -100 περιπου το Μυκονος
Βεβαια με 70 ευρω κατω ξαναλεω οτι το θεωρω αυτοκτονια και ας ειναι κινηση με αποτερο σκοπο να κερδισει κινηση το καλοκαιρι που λογικα οι τιμες θα ειναι πιο πανω (αν και περσυ ηταν παλι 60 ευρω το ιχ,αρα και παλι φθηνα σε σχεση με τον ανταγωνισμο)

Και κατι τελευταιο.Η καλλιστη ποσα πλοια εχει??? Δυο??? Οχι για πολυ...
Οπως λεει και η βανδη_ -καρδια μου στα δωσα ολα και εμεινα στον ΑΣΟ-_

----------


## nkour

κανένα σχόλιο για το λινκ μου πιο πάνω;

----------


## Leo

> κανένα σχόλιο για το λινκ μου πιο πάνω;


To λινκ σου χρονολογείται από 15.05.09, ενώ τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει και το Σαρδίνια Βέρα ταξιδεύει. Τι να σχολιάσουμε?

----------


## nkour

α σημαντικό που ταξιδεύει πλέον. οικονομικά πως πάει η εταιρία; (αυτό που είπες είναι σχολιασμός!)

----------


## Naias II

Γενικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις μικρές εταιρείες και μετά το Σεπτέμβριο θα δείξει πως θα μετεξελιχθούν οι καταστάσεις.
Παραθέτω το σημερινό δημοσίευμα από *TheSeaNation*




> Η πορεία των μικρών ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών ΣΑΟΣ , GA Ferries, Kallisti Ferries, NEΛ είναι φθίνουσα και βάσει των δεδομένων που υπάρχουν προκύπτει ότι δύσκολα, οι περισσότερες από αυτές θα είναι σε θέση να εκτελέσουν δρομολόγια και μετά τον Σεπτέμβριο, όταν ακόμη δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο εάν θα καταφέρουν να δουλέψουν τα πλοία τους και την τρέχουσα θερινή περίοδο.

----------


## nkour

Προκαταρκτική εξέταση για να διερευνηθούν οι ακριβείς λόγοι και τα αίτια που οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρίες, GA Ferris του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου και Κallisti Ferris του Γ. Σπανού, δεν καταβάλλουν τα δεδουλευμένα στους ναυτικούς των επιβατηγών - οχηματαγωγών πλοίων τους διέταξε σήμερα η εισαγγελία πρωτοδικών Πειραιά. 

Ηδη τα περισσότερα πλοία των δύο ακτοπλοϊκών εταιριών έχουν "δέσει" με απόφαση της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας - ΠΝΟ - η διοίκηση της οποίας μάλιστα σήμερα είχε πολύωρη συνάντηση με απλήρωτους ναυτικούς, ενώ την ίδια στιγμή ο πλοιοκτήτης της GA Ferris διαβεβαίωνε το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ ότι θα καταβάλλει τα οφειλόμενα. Ομως μέχρι στιγμής οι ναυτικοί παραμένουν απλήρωτοι, με αποτέλεσμα να έχει σημάνει συναγερμός και στο ΥΕΝΑΝΠ, το οποίο ανη τα πλοία παραμείνουν δεμένα θα κληθεί να δρομολογήσει άλλα πλοία τα οποία όμως δεν υπάρχουν.
http://www.axiaplus.gr/Default.aspx?...&nt=108&lang=1

----------


## speedrunner

Η Κallisti Ferries ξεκαθαρίζει με αφορμή δημοσιεύματα για απεργία και εισαγγελική έρευνα τα ακόλουθα: 

<Η ΠΝΟ δεν έχει κάνει καμία απεργία για την Καλλίστη και δεν υπάρχει καμία εισαγγελική έρευνα. Tο μόνο
που υπάρχει είναι μία επίσχεση από περ. 20 μέλη του πληρώματος για την αργοπορημένη καταβολή των υπόλοιπων δεδουλευμένων Μαΐου!... και εργασίες συντήρησης της ετήσιας επιθεώρησης>. 



www.marinews.gr

----------


## sea world

PANTWS EDW STHN ITALIA, ARXISAN NA SYZHTOYN OTI SEPTEMBRIO ME OKTWBRIO 8A EPISTREPSEI KAI TO Sardinia Vera, EKTOS APO TO Corsica Expess III, POY TO ANAMENOYN TIS PROSEXEIS HMERES!!:shock:
OPOTE TO MELLON THS ETAIREIAS, EINAI APROBLEPTO!!

----------


## Naias II

Ωωω πολύ άσχημο αυτό  :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

Λογικο???Λογικοτατο.....

Παντως μπορω να πω οτι ο σπανος μας αποχαιρετα με τον καλυτερο τροπο

-απο πασχα μεχρι μαιο -29 ευρω το ιχ 
-ιουνιο 49 ευρω το ιχ 

*για ικαρια-φουρνους και σαμο.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Γελαω γιατι ειναι για γελια.....

Φευγει ο αγουδημος απο ικαροσαμια,το μυκονος κανει 7.30 ωρες για ικαρια και 9 με 9.30 για καρλοβασι και η καλλιστη κοιματε ,.....

Δηλαδη τι πρεπει να κανει ακομα μια γραμμη για να δηλωσει σε μια εταιρια οτι  -ΑΝΟΙΞΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ????

Αντι να εκμεταλευτει το κενο εστειλε το κορσικα σαμοθρακη για να παρει κανενα ψιχουλο και το εβγαλε οff και εχει και το κακομοιρο το βερα να πηγαινοερχεται οποτε μπορει λογω επισχεσεων ,αδυναμιας εκτελεσης δρομολογιων λογω μη καταβολης χρηματων για τα πετρελαια κτλ κτλ...

Ειχε περσυ δυο πλοια και τα εβαζε να ανταγωνιζονται μεταξυ τους και αφηνε το νησι χωρις δικο του πλοιο καποιες μερες.

Ο απλος νους καταλαβαινει οτι ειναι οι χειροτερη χειρισμοι αυτοι ,ολοκληρη καλλιστη δεν το καταλαβε???

----------


## sea world

ETSI EINAI! SYMFWNW ME TON Sylver! KRIMA PANTWS, GIATI AFHNOYNE POLLA KENA STHN AKTOPLOIA ME TOYS EKASTOTE XEIRISMOYS TOYS, ME APOTELESMA NA THN PLHRWNOYNE OI KATOIKOI TWN NHSIWN! :Sad:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εντάξει βρε παιδιά....η γραμμή της Ικαροσαμίας έχει ψωμί......το πολύ πολύ να βάλει τον Διαγόρα η Blue Star ή κανένα άλλο η ΑΝΕΚ......και όλα μέλι γάλα....

----------


## sylver23

Το λες σαν να ειναι η γραμμη φιλετο..
Ψωμι μπορει να εχει αλλα καποιοι δεν εχουν την ιδια αποψη (εταιριες).Ασε που απο λιμανια ειμαστε ......αστα να πανε (ευδηλος/αγιος/καρλοβασι)

Μακαρι να δουμε blue staraki -και αυτο το λεω οχι επειδη ειμαι φαν της εταιριας αλλα επειδη οπως εχω ξανα αναφερει θεωρω οτι εχει συνεπεια , δεν αφηνει τις γραμμες της και φυσικα εχει πολυ αξιολογα πλοια.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Συμφωνώ Sylver. Αν κατέβει το Blue Horizon Αιγαίο μπορεί άνετα να πάρει την γραμμή του Διαγόρα και ο Διαγόρας Ικαροσαμία......

----------


## despo

Εντάξει να δούμε που θα πρωτοπάνε οι Μπλου Σταρ και οι λοιποί εθνοσωτήρες. Δηλαδή τόσα χρόνια ο Αγούδημος εστω και με αργά πλοία δεν εξυπηρέτησε τη γραμμή ?. Το 'Μαρίνα' άσχημο σας πέφτει ?.

----------


## gtogias

> Εντάξει να δούμε που θα πρωτοπάνε οι Μπλου Σταρ και οι λοιποί εθνοσωτήρες. Δηλαδή τόσα χρόνια ο Αγούδημος εστω και με αργά πλοία δεν εξυπηρέτησε τη γραμμή ?. Το 'Μαρίνα' άσχημο σας πέφτει ?.


Οι εθνοσωτήρες που αναφέρεις θα πάνε όπου πάει το χρήμα, όπως πήγαιναν και μέχρι τώρα.

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν πέφτει λίγο, άσχημο ή κάτι άλλο το "Μαρίνα". Το πρόβλημα είναι η ασυνέπεια του. Μπορεί για κάποιον που έχει και άλλες επιλογές να μην είναι και τόσο πρόβλημα, αλλά για τους νησιώτες ή εξαρτόμενους από τα εκάστοτε χούγια του κάθε πλοιοκτήτη, τα πράγματα είναι ζόρικα.

----------


## sylver23

> Εντάξει να δούμε που θα πρωτοπάνε οι Μπλου Σταρ και οι λοιποί εθνοσωτήρες. Δηλαδή τόσα χρόνια ο Αγούδημος εστω και με αργά πλοία δεν εξυπηρέτησε τη γραμμή ?. Το 'Μαρίνα' άσχημο σας πέφτει ?.


Ε ναι μας πεφτει.Το να θελεις 14 ωρες απο Πειραια για Αγιο κηρυκο με εισητηριο οσο πχ του Πηγασσου οταν ηταν στην γραμμη (για ευδηλο) φυσικα μας πεφτει ασχημο....
Αλλα και να μην μας επεφτε για πιο μαρινα μιλαμε??Εχουμε να δουμε πλοιο της αγουδημος στο νησι καμποσους μηνες.Το μονο που εξυπηρετει τον Αγιο ειναι το Βερα και αυτο μεσω ευδηλου.
Συμφωνω οτι η μπλου δεν μπορει να παει παντου αλλα καλο ειναι να ελπιζουμε στο καλυτερο.
Βεβαια δεν ξερω για πιο ''καλυτερο '' μιλαω διοτι φτασαμε πλεον να εχουμε μονο 2 καραβια για ευδηλο και ενα μεσω ευδηλου για αγιο οταν το θυμηθει να ερθει (οπως ξαναειπα λογω επισχεσεων και ελειψης χρηματων για πετρελαια) και απο σεπτεμβρη θα μεινουμε μονο με το Μυκονος των 8 ωρων και των 45 ευρω καταστρωμα.
Αρα ελπιζουμε για καραβι πλεον και οχι για καποιο συγκεκριμενο.


Αν και οff topic -ναι ο αγουδημος εξυπηρετησε την γραμμη τοσα χρονια οχι με αργα πλοια ,αλλα με γρηγορα πλοια που για περισσοτερο κερδος γινανε αργα.Αλλα δεν καταλαβα θα κανουμε και κωλοτουμπες ???
Ο κοσμος τον ειχε βαρεθει.Φτασανε σε σημειο να ερχονται απο ευδηλο και να οδηγανε μεσα στο βραδυ για αγιο 2 ωρες σε εναν δρομο σκοτεινο ,ολο στροφες και επικινδυνο.
Η υπομονη εχει και τα ορια της και η αγανακτηση ξεχειλιζει καποια στιγμη.
Οποτε δεν θα θελα να ξανακουσω -το μαρινα ασχημο να πεφτει-

τελος off topic -με μεγαλη χαρα συνεχιζω αμα θελεις στο θεμα γραμμη ικαριας.

----------


## gtogias

Τα δύο πλοία της Kallisti στην Σάμο, σε εποχές πιο καλές για την εταιρεία. Φωτογραφία του φίλου Σ. Κωνσταντόπουλου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49063

----------


## fotini86

Ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνοντας σύμβουλος για την αποχώρηση του Sardinia Vera από την ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα.

περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9052

----------


## Naias II

> Η είδηση της αποχώρησης......*του ταχύπλοου Sardinia Vera*


Αυτό το σημείο μου αρέσει  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Το Marinews θέλοντας να δώσει στους αναγνώστες του μια καθαρή εικόνα απευθύνθηκε στον πρόεδρο και διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο της εταιρείας, Γιώργο Σπανό, ο οποίος ξεκαθάρισε ότι η εταιρεία *θα συνεχίσει, εντονότερα, τη δραστηριοποίησή της στην ακτοπλοία* και επεσήμανε ότι από την Kallisti αποχώρησαν οι γαλλο-ιταλοί συνέταιροι


Καταλήγοντας ο Γ.Σπανός  επεσήμανε στο Marinews.gr:  
<Η Ελληνική πλευρά της Καλλίστη (Γ. Σπανός) δεν πτοείται από τα παραπάνω στοιχεία που μπορεί να διέπουν το χώρο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας και ότι είναι, ιδιαίτερα τώρα, *έτοιμη να δραστηριοποιηθεί περαιτέρω στο χώρο,* για το Know how του οποίου, αποκόμισε πολλές, συμπυκνωμένες και ενδελεχείς γνώσεις>.

Εντονότερα ακουώ,περαιτέρω στο χώρο ακούω αλλα ένα δεν καταλαβαίνω.

Οταν δεν δραστηριοποιησε με κανένα πλοιο στην ακτοπλοία το εντονότερα δεν είναι λίγο άκυρο?
Περαιτέρω στο χώρο??Ε ναι πιο κάτω δεν πάει.Οποια δρομολόγηση και να γίνει περαιτέρω θεωρείται.

Αν είχε αποκομίσει πολλές,συμπυκνωμένες και ενδελεχείς γνώσεις γιατί δεν τις εφάρμοσε??


Το ρεζουμέ είναι οτι η ικαροσαμία έμεινε χωρίς πλοίο της Καλλίστη.Πάρα πολλοί επιβάτες έμειναν με το είσητηριο στο χέρι τον Ιούνιο.
Δεν υπήρξε καμμία ενημέρωση απο την εταιρία οτι το Βέρα δεν θα συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγια του,αντιθέτως ο Κ. Σπανος έλεγε οτι στάνταρ θα ξεκινήσει ξανά δρομολόγια.
Το σαιτ της εταιρίας το χαβά του......
http://www.kallistiferries.gr/welcome_gr.htm

Τελευταίο δελτίο τύπου-
*24/6/2009
ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ - ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ* 
Με αφορμή τα τελευταία γεγονότα με τα οποία ήρθε αντιμέτωπη η εταιρεία μας, δεν μπόρεσαν να εκτελεστούν δρομολόγια από το πλοίο Sardinia Vera στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ικαρία-Φούρνοι-Σάμος. 
Θέλουμε να ενημερώσουμε το ενδιαφερόμενο επιβατικό κοινό, τους κατοίκους και τους φορείς του νομού Σάμου ότι, η εταιρεία είναι στη διαδικασία να ξεπεράσει τις αντιξοότητες που αντιμετώπισε και στις οποίες θα αναφερθούμε στο εγγύς μέλλον αναλυτικά… και ότι η Καλλίστη θα συνεχίσει να έχει έντονη και αναβαθμισμένη παρουσία στη Γραμμή αυτή, την οποία η ίδια, άλλωστε, έχει αναβαθμίσει με πλήρη ιδιωτική, εντόπια και χωρίς προϋποθέσεις πρωτοβουλία από το 2007. 
Η εταιρεία θα επανέλθει με νέο δελτίο τύπου τις αμέσως ερχόμενες ημέρες, αναφερόμενη στο παραπάνω θέμα. 

Εκ της Διευθύνσεως της εταιρείας. 

Οι ερχόμενες ημέρες πέρασαν ..

----------


## MILTIADIS

ναι τωρα που τον αφησαν οι γαλλο-ιταλοι συνεργατες του ειδικα να δουμε πως θα συνεχισει...δηλωσεις για το φαινεσθαι και για λογους πρεστιζ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fotini86

Αλήθεια πέρα από το δελτίο τύπου στο επιβατηγό κοινό από την διεύθυνση της εταιρείας για τις διαδικασίες να ξεπεραστούν οι αντιξοότητες, κλπ........ υπήρξε καμιά ενημέρωση για τα εισιτήρια που εκδόθηκαν και πληρώθηκαν από τους επιβάτες;; Έχουν επιστραφεί χρήματα;;; θα επιστραφούν;;;

----------


## sea world

TWRA POY EPESTREPSA-GIA LIGO :Wink: - VENEZIA, NA METAFEROYME KAI TA PRWTA EGKYRA SXOLIA THS EDW NAYTILIAKHS KOINOTHTAS!!
POLY APOGOHTEYSH APO TOYS XEIRISMOYS TOY Kou SPANOY YPARXEI KAI MALISTA ANAMENOYN NA DOYN TIS PERAITERW KINHSEIS TOY!!
ENA KLASSIKO PARADEIGMA POY ANAFERAN SE ANTISTOIXO ITALIKO forum EINAI OTI AN KAPOIOS TOYRISTAS POY TYGXANEI NA BRISKETAI ATHINA 6 AYGOYSTOY KAI NA 8ELEI NA TAKSIDEPSEI GIA IKARIA EKEINH THN HMERA, 8A PREPEI NA PERIMENEI 2 HMERES GIA NA PAEI PLOIO H' NA PHGAINE 2 HMERES NWRITERA GIA TOYRISMO POY PALI 8A YPHRXE PLOIO!!
DHLADH MESOLABOYN 4 HMERES GIA NA SYNDE8EI O AG.KYRHKOS ME TON PEIRAIA MESA STON AYGOYSTO,ENW ME THN KALLISTI, EIXE TAKTOPOIH8EI TO SYGKOINWNIAKO PROVLHMA ME 2 PLOIA KAI THN EPILOGH TOY LATHOS AN8RWPOY....!
OPOTE KATALABAINETAI PWS BLEPOYN THN APOXWRHSH TWN PLOIWN OI ITALOI....

----------


## Thanasis89

Τα σχόλια δικά σας...

----------


## sylver23

Συνέντευξη του Μηνά Τσαμόπουλου στον Γιώργο Σπανό της Κallisti ferries στο Πρώτο θέμα.

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι κατάλαβα κάτι.
Επίσης στην τελευταία παράγραφο μπορώ να πω οτι απόρησα με αυτά που λέει ο Κ Σπανός.
Εγώ εύχομαι ολόψυχα για το καλό του νησιού μου να μην σβήσει η εταιρεία και στο μέλλον να την δούμε να επαναδραστηριοποιείται

----------


## naftopoulo

Απο τα αυτα που ειπε ο Σπανος καταλαβαινω οτι θα επαναδραστηριοποιηθει στη γραμμη. Το μονο που ευχομαι ειναι αυτο να γινει συντομα και να εχει την αναλογη στηριξη απο τους κατοικους των νησιων και προτιστως απο τους ιδιους τους εργαζομενους της εταιριας... Υπομονη λοιπον

----------


## sylver23

Καλα και το Σαρδίνια Βερα ηταν στανταρ σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του οτι θα ταξίδευε τον Αυγουστο....
Αρα οπου ακους πολλα κερασια...

----------


## Naias II

Εφόσον ο κ.Σπανός δήλωσε:



> ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ


το σίγουρο είναι ότι κάτι σχεδιάζει. Τώρα αν τα καταφέρει μένει άγνωστο. Αν τα καταφέρει το ενδιαφέρον είναι ποια θα είναι τα πλοία;

Και όπως αναφέρει η αιτία αυτής της κατάληξης είναι τα σωματεία που παρακινούσαν τους ναυτικούς σε αντίθετες θέσεις με την εταιρεία. Αν όντως είναι έτσι τα πράγματα τότε με τι ΑΤΟΥ θα ξαναμπεί στο χώρο. Λέμε αν όντως είναι έτσι;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## olympiacos7

Kατι ακουγεται οτι θα φερει πλοιο και συντομα μαλιστα..οποιος εχει πληροφοριες ας μας τις δωσει ,να δουμε επιτελους τι γινεται..

----------


## Leo

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα είναι αυτό  :Razz:  :Wink: !!! Φωτογραφία 18.07.09  έξω από την Σύρο.

P1190871.jpg

----------


## Naias II

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Πάντως δεν το έβαζε κάτω, χορηγούσε και αγώνες.....

----------


## olympiacos7

Ναι δεν το εβαζε κατω και θελω να τα πιστευω οτι δεν θα τα παρατησει...οσο για τους αγωνες μαλλον δεν ειχε κατι καλυτερο να κανει εκεινο το καιρο... :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Κοροϊδεύεται αλλα βλέπω τον Σπανό επίμονο και θα το κάνει το μπάμ...

----------


## parianos

> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν θα είναι αυτό !!! Φωτογραφία 18.07.09 έξω από την Σύρο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52059


χα χα χα πολυ πλακα εχεις Leo με τη φωτο που εβαλες!!!

----------


## sylver23

Μακάρι να ξανακάνει κάτι γιατί φέτος στην Ικαροσαμία τα είδαμε σκούρα με τα δρομολόγια.
Πολύ κόσμος δεν ήρθε διότι δεν έβρισκε εισητήρια (ιδιαίτερα επιστροφής).
Αλλοι έχουν ξεμείνει στο νησί αναμένοντας κάποιο μαγικο χαρτάκι απο ακύρωση.
Πάντως στο νησί ακούγονται τα χειρότερα για τον Κυριο Σπανό.
Αμα ξαναξεκινήσει θα πρέπει να γίνει η αρχή με κάποιο πλοίο που θα θεωρείται γερό χαρτί και όχι τύπου σαρδινια βέρα

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε μία επιστολή απο έναν τουριστικό πράκτορα στο blog troktiko

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2009/09...i-ferries.html

----------


## Naias II

¶μα γίνονται τέτοια την επόμενη φορά που θα μπει στο χορό η Kallisti θα χορέψει μόνη της :evil:

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν έχει πτωχεύσει η εταιρία!
Απο το Marinews

----------


## gnikles

Για συνεργασία ετοιμάζεται η kallisti ferries και μαντέψτε με ποιον......!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

Με τη ΝΕΛ ; :P

----------


## sylver23

Μην κάνεις σκονάκι...θα σε βάλω τιμωρία :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## hayabusa

χεχε, δεν το είχα δει !

----------


## gnikles

> Μην κάνεις σκονάκι...θα σε βάλω τιμωρία


 Συγνώμη sylver23 δεν το είχα δει ότι το είχες γράψει :Surprised: ops:Είναι καλό πάντος που γίνονται συνεργασίες!!!

----------


## sylver23

Καμμιά συγγνώμη.Δεν έγινε και τίποτα.

----------

